# Gute Homepages von Fotografen



## Necro_nomicon (9. April 2009)

Hallo!

Ich suche _gute_ Homepages von Fotografen. Die meisten haben nur eine Bildergalerie aber das wars dann auch schon.

Hab mich nun schon ein bissi durch das Forum geklickt. Meine Frage passt weder in den Webdesign-Bereich noch wirklich hier her. 
Und im Forums-Thread bei den Links habe ich leider auch nicht wirklich was gefunden. 

Vielleicht koennt ihr mir aber trotzdem weiterhelfen, da ihr einfach schon viele Seiten angesehen habt und die eine oder andere noch als Bookmark habt.

Waere schoen, wenn ihr den einen oder nderen Link posten koenntet 

Unter guter Seite verstehe ich, dass auch informativer Text vorkommt, dass es eine gute Navigation gibt, dass das Design auch ansprechend ist und das alles aus der Sicht des Kunden.


----------



## pepper (28. September 2009)

Hi,

Deine hier gestellte Frage ist zwar schon etwas her, aber vielleicht besteht ja noch Interesse?

Da ich selbst gerade Recherchen mache, kann ich Dir vorerst folgende webSeiten empfehlen:


http://www.leifhelm-foto.de/
http://www.just-photography.de/

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Necro_nomicon (6. Oktober 2009)

danke! ich bin immer noch auf der Suche


----------



## Leola13 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hai,

schau mal bei photoshopnonstop  da gibt es extra ein Forum, wo Seiten von Fotografen und anderen gepostet werden. (Anmeldung ist glaube ich erforderlich)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## pixelchef (15. Oktober 2009)

WennDu Dich auch für ausgfallene Bildbearbeitung interessierst schau mal hier:   http://www.windolph.de/  . 
Gruss pixelchef


----------



## chmee (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiss nun nicht, ob sie in Dein Suchraster passen.. ich poste einfach mal n paar Fotografenseiten, die man gerne besucht, ob es bei dem Einen die Aufmachung oder dem anderen der Inhalt ist.

Jill Greenberg - http://www.manipulator.com/
Tim Tadder - http://www.timtadder.com/
Ondro Ovesny - http://www.ondro.com/
Mike Larson - http://www.mikelarson.com/
Michael Grecco - http://www.michaelgrecco.com
Greg Gorman - http://www.gormanphotography.com
Zack Arias - http://www.zackarias.com - http://www.zarias.com/
David Hobby - Pionier des Strobistentums, lediglich ein Themen-Blog, aber weltbekannt - http://www.strobist.blogspot.com/
Andreas Bitesnich - http://www.bitesnich.com/
Joe Buissink - http://www.joebuissink.com/
Nikola Tamindzic - http://www.ambrel.net/index.html
Martin Schembri - http://www.martinschembri.com.au
Dennis Reggie - http://www.denisreggie.com/
Yervant - http://www.yervant.com/
Mark Liddell - http://www.markliddell.com/
Felix Rachor - http://www.rachor-photography.com

Interessant ist, dass einige Fotografen vom "alten" Seitenaufbau à la "Ich zeig meine Fotos" zum Blog übergegangen sind. Als Gründe werden genannt : Neue Inhalte können per CMS schnell eingebunden werden, Tagesgeschehen kann verfolgt werden, der Kontakt zum Kunden und zu potentiellen Kunden ist viel näher, direkter. Gerade Mike Larson fährt -nach eigener Aussage- mit diesem Weg die viel bessere Schiene. Persönlich, immer aktuell. Die Leute freuen sich, wenn Geschichten vom Job erzählt werden. Das macht die Sache intimer und offener.

mfg chmee


----------



## skifan (7. November 2009)

schaust du bei Seelenfarben vorbei

..ach ja, und natürlich "Herr Buchta", hätt ich fast vergessen....

Gruß Hajö


----------

